# found large pigeon with blue leg band in north Chicago



## molaxpati (Jun 8, 2016)

This pigeon arrived in my yard 5pm June 7th. Vicinity of Foster and Pulaski in Chicago, Illinois. Very large compared to wild pigeons, it has white wings with singlebrown bars. The head and neck are iridescent maroon with green overtones. the breast is grey and the feet are bright red. I have been able to touch it and pet it a little bit but it keeps hopping on to of my canopy and won't let me catch it to read the code on the ankle band although I can see there are numbers on it. The bird is in good shape although some wing feathers are out of place and I'm not sure it can fly well. It gets up to the canopy and down to the pond to drink. It is in a safe area: the yard has a high secure wooden fence, a pond for water, a canopy if it rains (he likes the porch swing!) and I am giving it grain which it is eating. I'll ,continue to try to get ahold of it to get the info off the band meanwhile, if there is a pigeon expert in my area, I could use some help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring.

Please contain the bird, so it can be cared for and it is just a sitting duck for a predator attack. It is lost and used to being housed and fed and out of elements. Wild bird seed and fresh drinking water will do for now.

If it is allowing you to touch it then it is either a pet, sick or starved or both, and needs attention. Also,you can give us details of the complete band number so we can locate owner, if that is possible. Do not release, as no one can come get it and the bird obviously needs some human intervention.
*


----------



## molaxpati (Jun 8, 2016)

*Evading capture*

I am trying to catch the bird but it is skittish. I don't know why it will no longer let me touch it. It can fly well enough to flutter away to the top or the canopy which is 10'x12' and avoid capture. It appears to be missing some feathers on the right wing so I don't think it can fly away. I'll try some better food to try to make friends with it. It will allow me to get within a couple of feet so maybe I can take photos of the band. meanwhile it is somewhat protected in my enclosed yard, but if anyone knows a pigeon person in Chicago please let them know there's a bird in need!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You still have to get bird contained for someone to come help the bird.

Open a carrier or cage and put some bird seed inside, so the bird can see it. Then don't allow the bird to have any other source of food. Hopefully the bird will enter the carrier and you can close it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html*


----------



## molaxpati (Jun 8, 2016)

OK, now you're talking. I can do that. I wasn't able to catch it with my hands but I might be ably to locate a cage or dog kennel and capture him that way. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## molaxpati (Jun 8, 2016)

*progress and another pigeon.*

I now have a dog crate aprox 30"x30"x48" set up with bird seed including some millet branches. Is there some bedding I can put in there? 
I have seen some of the band. It reads: EB 2898 12 only the 12 is on its side. there may be more, I'm still trying to read from a distance.
The neighbors are telling me there is another pigeon with a leg band hanging around the area it is also large and is brown. I have seen it at a distance. Could they be related?


----------



## molaxpati (Jun 8, 2016)

*full code found but no capture*

Now I have the full code from the band:
NPA (12) 11 EB 2898
I have written to the National Pigeon Association so I'm hoping they will contact me soon with the owner's information. Its going to start raining tonight or tomorrow and I would love to get this guy home before that happens.


----------

